# Good all-around workout routine?



## HeyWaj10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Monday - Bas Rutten's MMA workout (consists of boxing, tai boxing, all around workout, etc.) -- Using as a full-body/cardio workout

Tuesday - Upper Body split (Benchpress, Bentover Rows, Overhead press, Cleans, Pullups, Weighted Pushups, DB Curl+Press, DB Tricep+Lat extension)

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Bas Rutten's MMA workout

Friday - Lower Body split (Squats, Deads, Walking Lunges, Calf Raises)

Saturday - Off
Sunday - Off

I figured this type of cross-training will give me the best of both worlds in terms of heavy resistence training as well as a good all-around full body workout.  I don't know what to say about my diet or goals, because I can't afford a bulk diet and I really wanna gain lean muscle mass (shit, don't we all).  I might have to switch this up a bit for weekends I pitch for baseball.  Just give me some opinion on what this might do for me, if it's any good, etc.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2007)

How long have you been working out and how well educated are you in regards to weight-training?


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Been working out since junior year of high school, seriously for 3 years now.  I understand a lot about weight training, technique, etc.  As far as I know, this program wouldn't be overtraining, although it might be a bit much early on...but it's all about progression.


----------



## daisywright (Jan 30, 2010)

yes workout is necessity of our life.
It keep us fit.


----------



## T_man (Jan 30, 2010)

upper body how many sets are you doing? that looks like a hell of alot of volume to me

are you going heavy on lower body?


----------



## T_man (Jan 30, 2010)

o my bad this thread was brought up from years ago. damn u daisy!


----------



## Phineas (Jan 31, 2010)

daisywright said:


> yes workout is necessity of our life.
> It keep us fit.



Wow, you know I never looked at it that way. How insightful.


----------

